
Deloitte: 43% of millennials, 61% of Gen Z are planing to quit within 2 years - kulesh
https://blog.karmabot.chat/why-millennials-quit/?source=hn
======
chubbyrabbit
> It is a shocking statistic.

Not unless you're a millenial or Gen Z I guess.

------
cbanek
I guess the real question is though how many of them actually quit. I'd bet
it's lower than how many are planning to quit.

------
AnimalMuppet
And how many Baby Boomers?

More: When the Baby Boomers were 25, how many of them were planning to quit
within 2 years?

